# Anyone have a tip to keep oar pins in?



## Kickin Bass (Jun 8, 2011)

I am having trouble keeping my oar pin in one of my oars. As I row, the pin comes out of the oar lock on one side, and I have to beat the pin back in. Does anyone have any tricks or tips to keep the pin from coming out?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kickin Bass said:


> I am having trouble keeping my oar pin in one of my oars. As I row, the pin comes out of the oar lock on one side, and I have to beat the pin back in. Does anyone have any tricks or tips to keep the pin from coming out?


small bolt with a lock nut


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if it stick out the bottom at all drill it 1/8 and put a hitch pin or roll pin thru it.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

If the oar pin shaft is long enough, also helps to add a washer between the keeper pin and the bottom of the oarlock.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bungee Cord--Tim................................................................................................................................................................


----------

